# Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Coyotes Bite Hard



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Probably you'll never Believe This STORY But it Happened Today around 1pm--I should have know' en better been killing coyotes for 55 plus years but when your pushing 69 a Old Guy forgets some times LOL* :biggrin: :biggrin: ---------*This is the story and its true-----I happened to see a coyote I thought working the Alfalfa field next to our home-so I go grab the spotting scope to make sure its a coyote--sure enough and a crow not 5 feet from him squawking at him--so i'm running for the garage to grab my 17 rem -range finder and squeaker--- Get back to my shooting spot and he's still out there--range him at 286 yards--now getting a little coyote fever--watch him in the scope figure i'd just better take the shot-dot settles on him --POW--!!! He's down like he was hit with a 338 mag--DRT---Yup now the fun starts---I watch him for a awhile no movement--put the gun down go to the garage get a drag head out on foot to pull him back.Now 286 yards is a long way for these old legs to travel so just took my time--when I get to him he looks dead -dead to me Now it really gets fun--Go to put the drag on him and up he stands on all 4's--he grabs the drag and we have a pulling contest --you guessed it he WON .He now comes at me with them BIG white Teeth just a snapping and me kicking and hollering at him I stumble backwards flat on my back He has half of my right foot in his mouth I kick hard with my left he lets go by the time I get up he's got me by my right pants leg--Glad he had only cloth only a couple of small nicks on my leg--He tires from the wound and lays down--I start making it Back to my rifle that's 280 + yds away by the time I get there I'm pretty well winded--LOL that's the fastest 280 yds sprint I've done ever LOL- Get the encore loaded and he is up and heading for the woods-He was walking pretty fast and was sure he'd make But I put the dot just in front and pulled the trigger he dropped Dead---[280yds]--55 years of taking coyotes this is the only one that got even with me---soaking my foot in hot salt water right now--oh think my left nee is sprained too--he only got one tooth into my foot through my shoe but I do know the power of their jaws now -What a rush to have him biteing on you--------------- a lesson to remember----could have been a lot worst----------Be carefull Guys---------------------*

*skip*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow Skip... Got your ass kicked by a coyote. Glad you got the better half of him, and I am glad to hear your sort of ok... I hope your going to mount that one. Great story too.


----------



## glenway

Sure would have been a dog-gone good video. You might have trouble getting new coyote hunters for the contest, when they find out how mean you grow them up there.

Hope it doesn't happen for another 55 years but I'm betting you'll tote a small dispatch pistol now.


----------



## DeereGuy

Wow skip....glad your ok. Would have made one heck of a video for sure. That being said I am going to be more diligent on carrying my pistol with me.

I hate to bring this up but I would call your doc and see it they think you should get treatment for possible rabies.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Glad you're alright Skip, besides the olympic running and some martial arts kicking, the film crew would have had a heck of a time trying to film the action. Great writeup and thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf

Glad your ok Skip and thats exactly why I always carry my H&R 22 pistol when coyote hunting. Never had one try and get me, but have had them look dead and then try to get up when I approched. Also good thing you werent wearing those shorts, lol

I would mount him with your shoe in his mouth, lol


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow skip glad your ok them yooper brush wolves are tuff customers and a 37# one he's not a pup looks like the fur is getting there take care of that foot


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Well I had to start Rabies shots today Doctor said better safe than sorry---so I said yes==BUT boy I didn't Know how much these shots would hurt---All I can say Guys don't get BIT-*

* skip*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well I am glad it wasn't wurst but feel for you having to take them shots!! When one thinks he has seen it all watch out there is a lesson around the corner. Just really glad you OK Bud


----------



## youngdon

*HOLY CRAP Skip ! I hope you learned a lesson today, I know you taught us one. They ain't dead till they're dead. Then you better poke 'em with a sharp stick. *


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks Guys ___________My Ruger Slabside will be on my side from now on if I don't have a Brain Fart* :biggrin:

*sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You could have asked Game and Fish if they would test it for you, I don't know if they would up there. If your Game and Fish department is called fish and wildlife or department of conservation...forget about it.


----------



## catcapper

Coyote hunt'in can be tuff in more ways than one--- take care of yourself Skip.

awprint:


----------



## DeereGuy

Damn skip. ..I figured they would do that...but like you said better to be safe. Did they even want to run tests on the coyote?

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## brianmidmich

Wow Skip I just don't know what to say to that one other than what everyone else has already said. Glad your OK awesome write up and hope you heal up quick. I have had a few close calls down here in northern shiawassee county but never that close. I probably would of needed to get a fresh pair of under shorts on before I went back after him. 
Glad your OK bud


----------



## prairiewolf

Wow shots, like said above. Couldn't have they tested the coyote first ?


----------



## Yotehntr

Wow Skip! That's crazy, I was thinking like the rest. Seems like they'd check the coyote out 1st. Glad you're ok!


----------



## fr3db3ar

Do we get extra credit for bringing one back half alive for the contest?
Glad you're ok.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Redfoot Ranch

OMgosh Skip! You weren't kidding there would be a tale to tell on this yote. Glad we talked or I would have missed this. Hope it all works out and see you in a few weeks...


----------



## youngdon

So Skip had to get bit for you to find us ? lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*There will be a bunch of talk about this at the Hunt check in LOL---see ya than Dale------------------Second rabies shot tomorrow after church--ECK!!!*

* sb*


----------



## Redfoot Ranch

Kind of ironic, pokeyjeeper told about this site some time back. Shows I joined in May. Been so busy this summer getting things done that to be honest I had forgotten about it even though it was bookmarked on my phone Lol. I will be checking a little more often from now one!


----------



## Redfoot Ranch

Series of how many Skip? Yep, that coyote got a taste of yooper and after ya quit wrestling with it was trying to get away. Ha, ya didn't let it get far and I bet ya poked it it a bit to make sure it weren't acting like a grinner the second time!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Series of 5 --Dale--heck The Health Dept still hasn't picked the head up yet and they told me I have to pay the shipping to the L.P. since i'm the owner to have it tested--told them the coyote belongs to the state i'm not paying--said they'll get back to me on Monday----Glad i took the shots*

* sb*


----------



## brianmidmich

Skip get with me Monday. I'll talk to my friends at the USDA and see if they will test it for me. If they will just send it home with pokey or rfr and I'll take it in for you


----------



## Agney5

I hunted with dogs long before I ever called a coyote. I have seen them go after a person probably a half dozen times or so, with one getting bit. That guy was an idiot though and tried kicking through a snow bank to get the coyote to go out from underneath it. He thought he was fine but his foot swelled up huge and he had to get several shots and take antibiotics for as couple weeks.

When pushed between three or four coyote dogs and a person, you'd be surprised how often they go to the person. Glad to hear you're ok though skip. I will say that coyote already has a good looking coat on him, ours down here still look a little mangy.


----------



## "JJ"

Wow! Glad you're ok Skip!
Could have been a lot worse!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough

Glad to hear it is all working out. Quite a story and lesson to be learned by all of us. Sad fact is, coyotes and other such vermin can carry rabies. Sadly, you don't necessarily have to be bitten to contract rabies. You can get the disease by simply handling a rabid animal and coming into contact with the saliva. It takes quite a bit of time for the test on the head to be completed. By the time it is done, you may be showing signs of hyda-phobee. Best to get the shots started right away and ward of the slobber and freaky outrage spells. You probably wouldn't try to bite folks or develop a blood lust until the very end. Happy Halloween! umpkin-flashing:


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems

Wow skip, what a story! Glad you're ok, minus the shots and maybe a bruised ego 

Hoping for a speedy recovery for ya! Stay safe out there!

Shawn


----------



## Larry

Swampbucket-- I feel for you man, rabies shots ouch.

Not to one up you but five seasons ago I had a male in a trap bite me. I thought it was dead after a blow behind the ears with my trappers shovel. Nope, when I reached down to pull the trap off the front paw, he bit my little finger and broke the knuckle closest to the finger nail. I got lucky as just a crushed the joint and there was no broken skin. No shots for me. The finger still has a big bump on it. Now days they get shot with a Lever Action .17hmr.


----------



## Antlerz22

Bump.... Good story skip, anything is possible no matter what. Probably all of us would have thought he was dead as well with the walk out there and still lying there. *However was wanting a follow up on whether or not you ever had it tested for rabies---inquiring minds want to know!*


----------

